# Messages about xhci_hcd [solved]

## NathanZachary

Hello all,

I just noticed that my main workstation rebooted this morning for some unknown reasons.  When trying to find out some information about it post-mortem, I noticed that every minute, this block shows up in /var/log/messages:

```

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239221] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Poll event ring: 4317890048

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239226] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: op reg status = 0x0

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239232] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: ir_set 0 pending = 0x2

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239235] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: No-op commands handled = 0

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239237] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: HC error bitmask = 0x0

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239240] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Event ring:

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239243] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19400 cac19000 00000000 01003025 0000c001

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239247] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19410 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239250] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19420 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239254] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19430 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239257] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19440 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239260] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19450 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239264] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19460 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239267] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19470 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239270] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19480 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239274] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19490 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239277] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac194a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239280] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac194b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239284] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac194c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239287] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac194d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239290] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac194e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239294] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac194f0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239297] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19500 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239300] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19510 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239304] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19520 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239307] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19530 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239310] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19540 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239314] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19550 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239317] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19560 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239320] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19570 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239324] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19580 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239327] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19590 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239330] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac195a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239334] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac195b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239337] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac195c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239340] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac195d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239344] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac195e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239347] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac195f0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239351] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19600 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239355] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19610 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239357] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19620 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239358] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19630 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239360] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19640 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239361] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19650 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239363] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19660 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239364] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19670 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239366] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19680 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239367] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19690 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239369] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac196a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239370] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac196b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239372] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac196c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239374] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac196d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239375] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac196e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239377] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac196f0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239378] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19700 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239380] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19710 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239381] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19720 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239383] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19730 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239384] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19740 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239386] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19750 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239387] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19760 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239389] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19770 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239390] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19780 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239392] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19790 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239394] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac197a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239395] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac197b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239397] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac197c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239398] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac197d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239400] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac197e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239401] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac197f0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239403] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Ring deq = ffff8800cac19410 (virt), 0xcac19410 (dma)

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239405] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Ring deq updated 1 times

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239406] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Ring enq = ffff8800cac19400 (virt), 0xcac19400 (dma)

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239408] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Ring enq updated 0 times

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239413] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: ERST deq = 64'hcac19410

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239414] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Command ring:

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239416] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000c401

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239417] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19010 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239419] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19020 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239421] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19030 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239422] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19040 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239424] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19050 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239425] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19060 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239427] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19070 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239428] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19080 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239430] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19090 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239431] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac190a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239433] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac190b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239434] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac190c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239436] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac190d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239438] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac190e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239439] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac190f0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239441] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19100 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239442] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19110 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239444] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19120 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239445] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19130 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239447] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19140 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239448] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19150 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239450] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19160 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239451] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19170 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239453] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19180 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239454] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19190 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239456] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac191a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239457] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac191b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239459] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac191c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239461] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac191d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239462] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac191e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239464] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac191f0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239465] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19200 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239467] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19210 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239468] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19220 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239470] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19230 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239471] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19240 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239473] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19250 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239474] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19260 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239476] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19270 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239477] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19280 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239479] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19290 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239480] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac192a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239482] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac192b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239484] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac192c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239485] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac192d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239487] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac192e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239488] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac192f0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239490] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19300 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239491] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19310 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239493] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19320 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239494] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19330 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239496] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19340 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239497] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19350 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239499] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19360 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239500] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19370 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239502] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19380 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239504] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac19390 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239505] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac193a0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239507] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac193b0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239508] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac193c0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239510] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac193d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239511] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac193e0 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239513] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: @cac193f0 cac19000 00000000 00000000 00001802

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239514] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Ring deq = ffff8800cac19010 (virt), 0xcac19010 (dma)

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239516] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Ring deq updated 1 times

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239517] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Ring enq = ffff8800cac19010 (virt), 0xcac19010 (dma)

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239519] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: Ring enq updated 1 times

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239524] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr low bits + flags = @00000008

Oct 14 15:21:21  kernel: [23151.239525] xhci_hcd 0000:01:00.0: // xHC command ring deq ptr high bits = @00000000

```

Any idea what these message mean?  I thought that it was possible a poll of some kind, but it seems strange that it would be in messages.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## DaggyStyle

what is connected to the usb port? remember it is a usb3 port.

----------

## NathanZachary

There isn't anything plugged in to the USB3 ports.  The only things plugged in are the keyboard, mouse, and an old printer.  Those devices seem to all be plugged in to USB2 ports though:

```

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 413c:5602 Dell Computer Corp. Laser Printer 3000cn

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04b4:0033 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. Mouse

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0518:0001 EzKEY Corp. USB to PS2 Adaptor v1.09

```

----------

## gentoo_ram

I would guess you have some kind of debug logging option turned on somewhere.

----------

## krinn

agree with gentoo_ram, driver is still under early state, so dev might put extra debug infos when debug is enable.

look for usb/debug feature and turn them off (maybe a ring command attach to usb3 exist too)

----------

## NathanZachary

These messages were indeed due to debugging being enabled in my kernel.  Thanks for the help!

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

